# Bikepark Boppard vor dem Aus?!



## dave (30. November 2008)

Für alle die oft und gerne die Bikepark-Strecke befahren, zitiere ich hier einmal die DownTheHill-Website:



> Bikepark Boppard steht vor dem Aus?
> 
> 
> Ja, du hast richtig gelesen. Die Zukunft des Bikeparks ist nicht sicher. Die Pflege und Wartung der Strecken erfordert Zeit und Einsatz. Bedingt durch Job und andere Umstände ist unser Team, das den Bikepark betreut, derzeit auf 2 Personen geschrumpft. Für uns ist es nicht mehr möglich, sämtliche Arbeiten mit 2 Personen durchzuführen.
> ...



Wäre echt schade, wenn die im weiten Umkreis einzige öffentliche Strecke dieser Art geschlossen würde. Nach dem ganzen Engagement der Wolfsköpfe (insbesondere von Flo) und der Unterstützung durch Stadt und Forst. Die werden uns Biker dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr ernst nehmen ...

Aber es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass es so kommen muss! Also, meldet Euch bitte bei Flo, falls Ihr helfen könnt.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (1. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn ich pro Jahr nie mehr wie 4x im Bikepark war in den letzten Jahren, so fand ich dieses Projekt in unserer Region bisher nahezu einzigartig. Umso schlimmer wäre es, wenn dieses über die Jahre stetig größer und seriöser gewordene Projekt nun eingestampft werden muss. 
*Denn genau dieses langsame Wachstum und damit verbunden die Nachhaltigkeit, mit der das ganze angegangen wurde, hat mich immer beeindruckt*. Nicht so nach dem Motto: " _Wir brauchen am besten gestern nen fetten DH und RIIIIEEESIIIGE Dirts, also schnell mal was aus'm Boden stampfen".  _

Das es irgendwann am Personal mangeln wird, war abzusehen. Und dass die Frequentierung des Parks zunehmen wird, auch. Somit ist ein "semi-professioneller" Pflegedienst unausweichlich, denn die typischen Versprechen von ein paar Leuten vor dem Bürgermeister sind ja zeitlich eher von kurzer Dauer. Damit möchte ich die Schuld in keinster Weise den Betreibern zuweisen, aber so ließ sich der Punkt, an dem der Park jetzt steht, nicht umgehen.

Schade, ich hoffe unser Bikepark bleibt allen erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenne seit 2000 den (alten) Wolfskopf und seine Freerider. Die Entwicklung zum jetzt vorhandenen "Bikepark" sollte eigentlich vorzeige Charakter haben für ähnliche Projekte in Dland.

Leider ist es so gekommen wie es wohl kommen musste. Der harte Kern der alten Freerider Wolfskopf Garde hat sich aus vielerlei nachvollziehbaren Gründen ausgedünnt. Der Nachwuchs fährt zwar gerne dort sieht sich aber wohl weniger in der Pflicht zum Streckenerhalt einen Beitrag zu leisten. Die Legalisierung und damit "Öffentlichmachung" der neuen Strecke am Vierseenblick hat einen nicht unbeträchtlichen Bikepark-Tourismus mit sich gebracht. Das bringt wohl auch eine gewisse Form des Konsumismus mit sich; "Jetzt bin ich schon 'ne stunde hierher gefahren jetzt springe ich auch die abgesperrten Lines...."

Kommerzielle Parks finanzieren ihre Streckenpflege per Eintrittsgelder, die Bopparder müssen dies selber leisten. In letztendlicher Konsequenz bleibt es an ein paar Wenigen hängen, die natürlich auch irgendwann die Lust verlieren. Besonders wenn ihre Bemühungen nicht ausreichend honoriert oder notwendige Reglementierungen misachtet werden. Allein das ewige Drama um die "Ripp" verdeutlicht mit welch einer Überheblichkeit der ein oder andere unser Sport ausübt und das Vorhandensein einer legalen Strecke als Selbstverständlichkeit betrachtet.

Umso Trauriger finde ich das Ganze da es Aktuell einigen Ärger an altbekannte "semi-legale" Spots wie Feldberg oder Rinne gibt. Gerade die Negativ-Werbung aus Boppard torpediert die Bemühungen einiger Vereine aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet welche in Zusammenarbeit mit dem DIMB versuchen an diesen Standorten legale Strecken genehmigt zu bekommen. Sollten die Vetreter der involvierten Kommunen bzw. Forstämter von der "Bopparder Problematik" Wind bekommen hätten sie ein nicht zu vernachlässigendes Argument gegen ein Streckenbau freihaus geliefert bekommen.

Wie auch immer, dicke Props an FLO und den Rest der "noch" vorhandenen Jungs für das was sie in den vergangenen Jahren geleistet haben. Wollen wir mal hoffen, daß es weitergeht...


----------



## agrohardtail (4. Dezember 2008)

dieses projekt ist lange nicht einzigartig wir haben jetzt schon nicht mehr als einmal die dh strecke in andernach erwähnt aber trotzdem kommt keiner hin oder nur sehr sehr wenige leute.
das mitboppard ist durch aus schade aber wir haben es in rengsdorf über viele jahre geschafft die strecke zu erhalten und zu erweitern.
genauso sieht es auch in andernach aus. die strecke ist legal und kann bis nach namedy runter geaut werden. einziger unterschied ist das wir kein lift haben. aber jeder der am biken hängt ist sich glaub ich auch nicht zu schade zum schieben. und der weg zum schieben ist ein drittel so lang wie der zum fahren. und mitlerweile haben wir auch ne zweite strecke.


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Dezember 2008)

Hab Flo gerade schon geschrieben. Die Strecke darf nicht geschlossen werden.


----------



## raschaa (4. Dezember 2008)

@ agrohardtail

komisch, ich bin selber aus der nähe und habe noch nie was von eurem park gehört... auch finde ich nix bei google darüber und habe auch nicht in den gängigen bike zeitschriften darüber gelesen (was nicht heissen soll, daß es nicht drin war...)

tatsache ist, daß boppard weit über die region hinaus bekannt ist und viele leute von weiter weg anlockt. gerade wegen dem lift und den optimalen shuttle möglichkeiten und nicht zuletzt wegen starker medien präsenz und eine super website. viel besuch bedeutet aber auch viel pflege. wenn dann auch noch die zahl derer die sich dazu berufen fühlen gering ist entsteht so ein misstand.


----------



## DeluxeRider (4. Dezember 2008)

sers!!! also ich fände des *******!!!(wenn der park geschlossen wird)... der park is geil und ja die freeride(R) nimmt den ja auch immer für die dirtbike tests....also gegen die schließung mus man was tuen!!!


----------



## agrohardtail (5. Dezember 2008)

raschaa schrieb:


> @ agrohardtail
> 
> komisch, ich bin selber aus der nähe und habe noch nie was von eurem park gehört... auch finde ich nix bei google darüber und habe auch nicht in den gängigen bike zeitschriften darüber gelesen (was nicht heissen soll, daß es nicht drin war...)
> 
> tatsache ist, daß boppard weit über die region hinaus bekannt ist und viele leute von weiter weg anlockt. gerade wegen dem lift und den optimalen shuttle möglichkeiten und nicht zuletzt wegen starker medien präsenz und eine super website. viel besuch bedeutet aber auch viel pflege. wenn dann auch noch die zahl derer die sich dazu berufen fühlen gering ist entsteht so ein misstand.



ähh komisch wir haben nämlich den start der strecke bei google earth makiert und ausserdem die strecke hier im forum bekannt gemacht oder es versucht. und die strecke gibt es auch erst seit einem jahr. ich habe auch nicht von park geredet ich ahbe von 2 strecken geredet.boppard ist auch noch lange kein park.
ich up den thread nochmal dmit du siehst das wir immer wieder gesagt ahben das jeder willkommen ist udn jeder der da war was nicht viele waren waren von unserer arbeit begeistert.
also halt dich zurück wenn du kein plan hast.


----------



## raschaa (5. Dezember 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> also halt dich zurück wenn du kein plan hast.



hmmm, dachte ich mir, daß du das in den falschen hals kriegst....

erstens: habe ich nix gesagt was eure sache schlecht machen sollte...

zweitens: ging es mir darum zu differenzieren, daß locations die irgendwann einmal eine gewisse popularität verbunden mit hohem besucher aufkommen und entsprechenden auflagen seitens der behörden haben das problem der streckenpflege bekommen werden...

drittens: fand ichs seltsam in einem thread bei dem das thema eindeutig um den erhalt einer bekannten strecke ging "werbung" für eine andere zu finden.

ich habe es mir in meinem ersten post verkniffen, aber da ich kein plan habe und du offensichtlich schon, frage ich mich warum ich so was wie neid aus deinem ersten post herauslese ->

"dieses projekt ist lange nicht einzigartig (na und, darum ging es hier doch garnicht)wir haben jetzt schon nicht mehr als einmal (erstens heißt es nicht "nicht mehr als einmal", das würde bedeuten nur ein mal, zweitens tut es mir leid wenn ich euren thread in dem wust der beiträge hier im forum übersehen habe...)die dh strecke in andernach erwähnt aber trotzdem kommt keiner hin oder nur sehr sehr wenige leute (werden es jetzt mehr wenn man ein "rettet boppard" thread kapert???).
das mitboppard ist durch aus schade aber  (aber was? ihr habts geschafft und die bopparder sind zu blöd?)wir haben es in rengsdorf über viele jahre geschafft....."

falls ihr nach mehr anerkennung sucht würde ich vorschlagen ihr seid ein wenig konstruktiver. wie wärs mit einem event zu dem ihr einladet mit entsprechender medienwirksamkeit (siehe highway jam der GravityPilots e.V.) da kamen ca. 400-500 leute und es gab 4 zeitungsberichte darüber, ne website wäre auch nicht schlecht, bewirbt euch bei der mtb-rider als baumeister des monats usw.. 

ich denke ich bin durchaus konstruktiv mit deinem weniger als kritik sondern vielmehr als persönliche beleidígung formulierten zweiten post umgegegangen... nun bitte *back to topic*


----------



## agrohardtail (6. Dezember 2008)

schade das du das positive aus meinem post rausgeschnitten hast ist echt billig.
aber ich meine damit nur das man sowas auch anders führen kann. und ich habe das auch nur erwähnt weil viele gesagt ahben das das projekt in der nähe einzigartig ist. was aber so nicht stimmt.


----------



## dave (6. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar, aber laßt uns hier beim Thema Boppard bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [FW] FLO (12. Dezember 2008)

Treffen zur Bikeparkrettung

Am Donnerstag, den 18.12.2008 um 19 Uhr findet nun das Treffen zur Bikeparkrettung statt. Wir treffen uns im Gasthaus Heilig Grab. Dieses befindet sich schräg gegenüber des Bahnhofs in Boppard.
Herzlich eingeladen sind alle, die ERNSTHAFTES Interesse daran haben, den Bikepark am Leben zu erhalten. Wir werden dort gemütlich beisammen sitzen, und euch erst mal einen Einblick in die notwendigen organisatorischen Abläufe des Bikeparks verschaffen und anschließend gemeinsam überlegen, welche Möglichkeiten wir für die Zukunft haben.
Wir freuen uns auf euer zahlreiches Kommen!


----------



## bmx rules 666 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin da Flo!!!!!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Rockyalex! (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi Biker,
gabs was Erfreuliches?
Wäre sehr schade, wenn ein so tolles Projekt einschläft...


----------



## [FW] FLO (7. Januar 2009)

Aktueller Stand: Bevor wir genaueres zur Zukunft des Bikeparks sagen können, müssen noch ein paar Termine abgewartet werden.
Nur soviel bisher: Das Treffen vom 18.12.2008 verlief positiv.


----------



## >Helge< (12. Januar 2009)

HI Flo!

Gibt´s inzwischen Neuigkeiten?

Bin durch meinen Umzug etwas länger ohne Netz gewsen und musste jetzt hier solche Hiobsbotschaften lesen!


----------



## robbyFux (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

fährt eigentlich der Zug von Boppard wieder in Richtung Hunsrück oder ist z.Z. kein MTB Transport möglich?

Gruß
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (2. März 2009)

wie schauts denn nun aus mit dem park?


----------



## dontheogl (9. März 2009)

Es wird fleißig von einigen wenigen (wie immer) gebaut.

Viel getan hat sich nicht und leider kommen immer noch Massenweise Leute zum Biken(Obwohl der Park geschlossen ist) aber kaum einer zum Bauen!
Und wenn man die Leute weg schickt, lassen sie einem zum Dank wieder mal ihren Müll im Park liegen! 
Was anderes als "Respektlose Assoziale" fällt mir langsam echt nicht mehr dazu ein!
Ist echt zum Heulen!

Auf jeden Fall findet nächstes Wochenende voraussichtlich eine größere Bauaktion oben im Dirtpark statt. 
Jeder Helfer ist Herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## MannohnePlan (9. März 2009)

Sag mal genauen Termin an, Tag und Uhrzeit.
Werd mal schauen, ob ich da Zeit finde.
Ist irgendwas mitzubringen?


----------



## dontheogl (10. März 2009)

Also der genaue Termin steht noch nicht, entweder Sa oder So.

Genaueres einfach dann hier unten der Shoutbox entnehmen auf Downthehill

Also scheinbar stehen arbeiten im Dirtpark an, also wenn ihr Spaten/Schaufeln habt, könnt ihr diese gerne mitbringen, weil die meisten oben schon den Geist aufgeben.

Ansonsten, wer Nägel und Schrauben zuviel im Keller rumfliegen hat, kann die gerne Spenden, den da wird es auch langsam dünn.


----------



## Koohgie (17. März 2009)

ich fänds schade wenn der Park zumachen würde, denn dieser hat mich überhaupt zum bergabfahren bewegt.....
Ich hoffe ihr kriegt das hin, wäre auch locker einverstanden nen zehner mehr zu bezahlen...
Finds echt schade, aber das mit dem Müll ist überall zu beobachten. Ich versteh das net gerade als MTB´ler sollte man die Natur doch schätzen....


----------



## dave (17. März 2009)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Finds echt schade, aber das mit dem Müll ist überall zu beobachten. Ich versteh das net gerade als MTB´ler sollte man die Natur doch schätzen....



Diejenigen die den Müll hinterlassen betreiben den Sport wohl eben doch primär aus anderen Gründen. Scheint mir auch ein Altersphänomen zu sein. Wir haben bei einer Aufräumaktion eines lokalen Dirt-Spots bei mir in KA auch locker ein paar Müllsäcke gefüllt. 

Wie gut es die Freeride-Fraktion um Boppard herum hat, wurde mir übrigens erst dieses WE wieder vor Augen geführt worden. In meinem Revier wurde nämlich eine illegale, aber lange geduldete DH-Strecke mit ca. 100 gezielt gefällten Bäumen platt gemacht.


----------



## fastmike (17. März 2009)

ja die rinne is erstma tot,aber das war schon paarmal so,bitte versucht boppard nicht auch sterben zu lassen,ihr könnt da legal fahren und wird es eiglt.noch von der unesco mit erhaltungsgeldern irgendwie unterstützt?


----------



## dave (17. März 2009)

Ich meinte eigentlich eine Strecke auf der anderen Rheinseite. Aber stimmt, das fällt passenderweise auch zeitlich mit der Rinne zusammen.


----------



## agrohardtail (20. März 2009)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ich fänds schade wenn der Park zumachen würde, denn dieser hat mich überhaupt zum bergabfahren bewegt.....
> Ich hoffe ihr kriegt das hin, wäre auch locker einverstanden nen zehner mehr zu bezahlen...
> Finds echt schade, aber das mit dem Müll ist überall zu beobachten. Ich versteh das net gerade als MTB´ler sollte man die Natur doch schätzen....



also ob ich für den langsamen lift an dem es nur ACHT fahrradvorrichtungen gibt, 10 euro mehr bezahle. ich könnte schon jedesmal ausrasten wenn ich den preis für ne tageskarte zahlen muss. dann tank ich lieber nen 10er mehr und fahre nach winterberg.


----------



## paddiee (21. März 2009)

schonmal an den zeitlichen entferungsfaktor gedacht?? Und mit nen bisschen kraft in den beinen biste mim rad genauso schnell ob wie mit dem lift. von daher selber, schuld wenn du den lift nimmst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (22. März 2009)

OT:



agrohardtail schrieb:


> ich könnte schon jedesmal ausrasten wenn...



...Leute was ehrliches, lustiges, dummes, uncooles, einfallsreiches, emotionales, krasses, erfrischendes, fachkundiges, grundlegendes, hilfreiches, gelungenes und und und schreiben. 

Du hast echt ein problem mit deiner aggressivität, agro-hardtail. 
oder deinem umgangston, oder sogar beidem


----------



## specializedvw (23. März 2009)

ja ist echt assi der max


----------



## [FW] FLO (23. März 2009)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> dann tank ich lieber nen 10er mehr und fahre nach winterberg.


Gute Idee, dann müssen wir dich nicht auch noch live ertragen!


----------



## Marc B (2. April 2009)

Wie ist der aktuelle Stand, wenn ich fragen darf

Boppard zitiere ich gerne als Beispiel, dass solch ein Projekt möglich ist und viele Nachahmer findet. Es wäre echt schade, wenn der Park geschlossen wird.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dontheogl (2. April 2009)

*Also einen groben aktuellen Stand könnt ihr hier nachlesen:*

*Bikepark Boppard wieder Teilweise offiziel eröffnet! Saison 2009*


----------



## pfohlenrolle (2. April 2009)

Toll dass ihr noch die Kurve bekommen habt. Und die neue Streckenführung kommt meinem fahrerischen "Talent" doch etwas mehr entgegen


----------



## MannohnePlan (2. April 2009)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die neue Streckenführung wirklich was für "talentfreie" wie mich ist 

Die Steilkurve hatte sich bei näherem Kontakt als sehr hautunfreundlich erwiesen 
Blöde Wasserrinne aber auch...


----------



## Frorider86 (3. April 2009)

Sauber!
Werd mich Morgen wohl mal auf die Reise machen und vorbei schauen. Wehe ihr habt da unten Regen^^

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## agrohardtail (6. April 2009)

specializedvw schrieb:


> ja ist echt assi der max



eigentlich bin ich nen ganz lieber.

bleibt mal im tanga leute ich wollte damit nur sagen das der lift überteuert wäre wenn da noch 10 euro mehr draufkommen.
man muss dass ganze auch mal realistisch sehen 20 euro ne tageskarte um nur eine strecke zu fahren????? und da sollen dann noch 10 euro drauf??? dann shuttlet jeder und die biker nützen der stadt und dem liftbetreiber nix mehr und dann wars das doch eh mit der strecke.
also wäre das definitiv der falsche weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dontheogl (6. April 2009)

Deswegen schieben/fahren die meisten lieber eben hoch.

Gibt saft in den Waden und so

Aber der Lift hat nix mit der Stadt oder den Bikern zu tun. 
Den gab es schon lange vor dem Bikepark und er ist primär für die Wanderer gedacht.

Die Biker sind stellenweise da oben ohnehin nicht gerne gesehen, weil sich einige nicht an Regeln halten, Müll hinterlassen und für Biker befahrene Strecken fahren wie die Rip.

Der Liftbetreiber erkennt halt nicht das Potenzial der Bike-Kundschaft, oder will das Geld einfach nicht, nur das hat nix mit dem Bikepark an sich zu tuun und auch nicht in der Gewalt der Stadt liegt.

Und vor allem hängt davon nicht die Zukunft des Bikeparks ab, sondern davon, ob es Helfer gibt.

Und die gibt es leider immer noch nicht.

Am Samstag war es wieder echt toll. So viele Leute waren da, irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen. Nur irgendwie waren alle zum Biken da und nicht zum Bauen


----------



## floleerau (9. April 2009)

he hallo zusammen
würde auch gerne mal vorbei kommen nicht nur zum fahren auch zum bauen kann man vielleicht noch was lernen
am Wochenende  muss ich meistens arbeiten aber wenn da auch mal was unter der Woche geht wäre ich sofort dabei 
Dienstag hab ich immer frei bis jetzt noch


----------



## bias09 (12. Juni 2009)

Wollte diesen Sonntag dort mal hinfahren. Ist die strecke denn befahrbar? Würde sonst 100km weiter zum Winterberg fahren


----------



## MannohnePlan (13. Juni 2009)

bias09 schrieb:


> Wollte diesen Sonntag dort mal hinfahren. Ist die strecke denn befahrbar? Würde sonst 100km weiter zum Winterberg fahren




Also letztes WE war sie das noch 
Wetter soll auch gut bleiben, denk ich werd auch fahren.


----------



## Ric-O (22. Juni 2009)

Hey es gibt keinen "Bikepark Boppard" Thread... egal waren diese WE da.
Bei youtube direkt gehts auch in "HD"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TUYO2oZCKs"]YouTube - Bikepark Boppard Big Drop[/ame]
rider: Khakiflame, Ric-O

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxbHITqvxIs"]YouTube - Wallride Boppard[/ame]
rider: Ric-O, caspar73

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFWu10Qh1rI"]YouTube - Drop Bikepark Boppard HD[/ame]
rider: Khakiflame, caspar73


----------



## agrohardtail (21. Juli 2009)

dontheogl schrieb:


> Deswegen schieben/fahren die meisten lieber eben hoch.
> 
> Gibt saft in den Waden und so
> 
> ...



^habe lange nicht mehr in den thread reingeschaut aber jetztmuss ich nochmal rumkotzen.
wenn du anch wibe fährst hilfste dann dort den bikepark zu bauen????
leute ihr habt den bikepark gegründet also müsst ihr auch dafür sorgen das die strecke immer gemacht ist und das da kein müll rumliegt( klar ist es assozial seinen müll da liegen zu lassen aber so sind manche halt) auch wenn viele mich für so nen assi halten nur weil ich klartext und nicht alles schön rede, bin ich nicht so drauf wenn ich was kaputt mache reparier ich das fix und mein müll fliegt immer ins auto und dann daheim in die mülltonne.
ausserdem ist es mit nem 40er kettenblatt und rennrad kassete nen bissl schwierig den berg zu treten. ist ja nicht jeder nen hobby freerider oder dhler mit nem enduro.
ich hab ja auch nix gegen den bikepark an sich oder sie leute da aber wenn sich die leute aufm trail oder im park nicht benehmen können ist das schade.
wenn das jemand auf meinem hometrail machen mit dem müll würde der von mir persönlich ganz klassisch auf die schauze bekommen. denn dafür haben sich meine kollegen und ich zu sehr ins zeug gelegt als das da verkommen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (25. Juli 2009)

ich finds schwachsinn den park mit wibe oder ähnlichen kommerziellen strecken zu vergleichen...
es ist ein "aus spaß an der freude" projekt was hat eine gute gestalt angenommen hat...
dafür kann man auch mal was tun und seinen müll rumfliegen lassen finde ich eine von den sachen die als das "allerletzte" einzustufen sind.
nicht böse sein aber wenn du damit nicht klar kommst das andere dir deinen müll nicht hinterherräumen wollen dann musst du dich nicht wundern das auch mal gemeckert wird und das es probleme bereiten kann.
natürlich ist es schade das es immer mehr werden die das machen und das es die auch immer geben wird...


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Juli 2009)

willst du pisser mich verarschen? les meinen text nochmal durch und editiere deinen dann! ich räume meinen verdammten müll selber weg!


----------



## dave (27. Juli 2009)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> *willst du pisser mich verarschen?* les meinen text nochmal durch und editiere deinen dann! ich räume meinen verdammten müll selber weg!



Also, da hat kaot93 wohl was missverstanden. Aber halt Dich bitte trotzdem mit Deiner Ausdrucksweise zurück. Sonst eskaliert die Diskussion nämlich einfach nur und davon hat niemand was, außer unbefriedigender Wut im Bauch.
Einfach tief Luft holen, vor dem Posten noch ein paar Minuten warten, den Puls runterkommen lassen und dann in Ruhe die Antwort schreiben ...


----------



## kaot93 (27. Juli 2009)

ich habe den text nicht missverstannden aber warscheinlich etwas unüberlegt ausgedrückt...
ich meinte das nicht auf dich bezogen agrohardtail sondern auf die allgemeinheit...
das war mehr so in anführungszeichen zu sehen "_wenn du damit nicht klar kommst das andere dir deinen müll nicht hinterherräumen wollen dann musst du dich nicht wundern das auch mal gemeckert wird und das es probleme bereiten kann_"
deine reaktion kann ich verstehen aber das muss man ja nicht gleich wörtlich in den post schreiben...
ich entschuldige mich somit bei dir. es war nicht gegen dich gerichtet sondern gegen die, die ihren müll nicht selber wegräumen was ja bei viel zu vielen leuten der fall ist...


----------



## dennis2311 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hey, wollte mal fragen, wies momentan in Boppard aussieht?
Wollte da mal mim Kumpel hin, ist ne Stunde näher als Winterberg und fürn Anfang voll und ganz ausreichend ..  
Wie siehts aus mit der Völle im Park? Immer viele da? Wartezeiten? Oder im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Free ride"? 

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## agrohardtail (12. Oktober 2009)

free ride


----------



## Bls (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
wurde/wird im Winter noch was gemacht? Würde gerne helfen, es wäre schade, wenn der einfach so verkümmert. schließlich können wir froh sein das wir hier in der Umgebung sowas tolles haben!


----------



## dontheogl (17. Januar 2010)

> Hey, wollte mal fragen, wies momentan in Boppard aussieht?
> Wollte da mal mim Kumpel hin, ist ne Stunde näher als Winterberg und fürn Anfang voll und ganz ausreichend ..
> Wie siehts aus mit der Völle im Park? Immer viele da? Wartezeiten? Oder im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Free ride"?
> 
> ...



Nix Freeride! 

*Der Park ist in der Winterpause und geschlossen, womit das Befahren auch verboten ist!​*Steht aber auch auf der Homepage.

Also es wäre toll, wenn ihr euch daran halten würdet, sonst wird das Projekt wirklich irgendwann eingestampft!


----------



## gobo (18. Januar 2010)

hi leutz

wir sind ne gruppe aus der eifel(monschau) und würden gerne mal zu euch kommen!!ab wann ist der "park" den wieder geöffnet??und wie lang ist die strecke??hab ein paar vids bei jotube gesehen und war positive überrascht wie geil es da ist.
ich sage es aber im voraus,wir kommen nur zum fahren!bitte nicht falsch verstehen

jo beste grüße


----------



## kaot93 (18. Januar 2010)

Hier steht wie lange und Hier ist die Seite vom park (mit bildern und videos)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (1. Februar 2010)

dontheogl schrieb:


> Nix Freeride!
> 
> *Der Park ist in der Winterpause und geschlossen, womit das Befahren auch verboten ist!​*Steht aber auch auf der Homepage.
> 
> Also es wäre toll, wenn ihr euch daran halten würdet, sonst wird das Projekt wirklich irgendwann eingestampft!



guck mal von wann der post ist


----------



## rSkull (22. Februar 2010)

Sieht schon ganz geil aus, frag mich grad ob ich die mit meinem Cube Fritzz fahren könnte ohne angst zu haben das mein Bike auseinander fällt.

Gruß


----------



## Frorider86 (22. Februar 2010)

rSkull schrieb:


> Sieht schon ganz geil aus, frag mich grad ob ich die mit meinem Cube Fritzz fahren könnte ohne angst zu haben das mein Bike auseinander fällt.
> 
> Gruß



Kommt auf dein Fahrstil an Beim alt berüchtigten Benderstyle, wird´s ne kritische Sache

Ansonsten kommste da locker und bequem mit´m Fritzz runter

Man was freu ich mich auf April...dann is der Park wieder offen ACHTUNG....gefährliches Halbwissen!!!

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## Koohgie (23. Februar 2010)

rSkull schrieb:


> Sieht schon ganz geil aus, frag mich grad ob ich die mit meinem Cube Fritzz fahren könnte ohne angst zu haben das mein Bike auseinander fällt.
> 
> Gruß



du kommst dort mit einem cc-hardteil runter, und das auch noch mit fun....
nee, mal im ernst...das ding ist so aufgebaut das du alles umfahren kannst.
fahr hin, ist ein cooler track...


----------



## kaot93 (23. Februar 2010)

AAABER!!!
noch nicht jetzt!!!
Der Park ist noch geschlossen und ich hoffe, dass das akzeptiert wird...


----------



## Graf Yeti (4. März 2010)

Geöffnet ist erst ab Ostern oder? mhh passt so gar net in dei Planung, hatte gehofft schon am 26.3. wenn ich eh an boopard vorbeikomme zu riden,. aber nuja.


----------

